
SHOW HN: I rebuilt my blogging app on Node.js and just open sourced it - claviska
https://www.postleaf.org/
======
johnwheeler
That is an incredibly well designed CMS. From the article:

You can access the admin panel by visiting:

[https://demo.postleaf.org/admin](https://demo.postleaf.org/admin)

Username: demo

Password: demo1234

~~~
claviska
Thank you! Just trying to spread the word. Thanks for the love!

------
spacepirate
This looks really nice. Can you share your reasons for building this? Also,
maybe compare your vision of a blogging app with existing platforms. There are
some good open source blogging apps already available like
[https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)

~~~
claviska
Sure thing. I built Postleaf because I couldn't find any other open source
platforms that featured inline editing. That was probably the main reason I
started the project, but it soon evolved into "software should be smarter and
beautiful."

So, I spent a lot of time making sure Postleaf's design was polished from top
to bottom. Then I added features that "just work" such as dynamic images. In
short, dynamic images automatically make all your images responsive without
any effort from the user. (No more 20MB page loads due to a novice user
uploading a photo.)

Another thing that annoys me to this day is when backups are complex and don't
contain your uploaded files. Postleaf generates a single backup ZIP file,
including simple JSON files of all data and all your uploaded files. To
restore, you just upload the same ZIP file.

I try pay a lot of attention to detail with Postleaf. In the end, I think the
motto is really what Postleaf is all about: Simple, beautiful publishing.

------
hdhzy
> I know what you're thinking: "How can I get this masterpiece?"

> I'm glad you asked. You can try a demo here, or grab the source on GitHub.

Haha, it really is beautiful. I wish more products have this level of
attention to detail.

Thanks for open sourcing this!

------
bruno2223
Well organized node.js code as well. Nice project, claviska.

~~~
claviska
Thanks!

------
donaldiljazi
I think it's now renamed to
[https://www.leafpub.org/](https://www.leafpub.org/)

~~~
citrusui
It looks like Leafpub (written in PHP) is the first incarnation of Postleaf
(written in Node)

From the GitHub readme, Postleaf seems to be in the alpha stage... not yet
ready for production use, it seems.

[https://github.com/Postleaf/postleaf](https://github.com/Postleaf/postleaf)

~~~
claviska
Leafpub is a fork of the original Postleaf concept, which I also wrote :)

------
jazoom
That is really nice. I like your logo too.

~~~
claviska
Thanks!

------
rajangdavis
Thank you for sharing will definitely check this out

------
newsbinator
Fantastic UX! Did you design this all yourself?

~~~
claviska
Yes, thanks! It's been through a few iterations, but I've done all design and
dev thus far :)

~~~
smcnally
Iterations are good, not a "but" at all!

Front end and admin work well enough on an old ipad. Fit & Finish shows in
things like contextual keyboard layouts for email and web addresses. User
management handles the basics elegantly and without requiring anything info
above the core minimum.

Clean, fast, nice. Will check out the repo amd Surreal CMS next.

------
danderino
Very nice design

